# Silver eastern brown snake found at Cessnock



## cagey (Dec 10, 2019)

https://www.news.com.au/technology/...k/news-story/3c0499ccc3304f660070d0a10d8df345


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 10, 2019)

I expect most the surviving snakes from the bushfire effected areas will be on the move looking for new unscorched territories , some big bushfires active around Cessnock.


----------

